# Milan, i dettagli sullo scontro in dirigenza



## Willy Wonka (18 Gennaio 2019)

Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze. 
Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.


----------



## Black (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



ma quindi se Gazidis segue le indicazioni di Elliott, Scaroni invece era un ammutinato? bah... non so cosa pensare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo, leva le tende. Già ti fanno fare la figurina inutile, non rimanere coinvolto in questo circo.

Abbiamo già avuto fin troppe bandiere bruciate.


----------



## jacky (18 Gennaio 2019)

Fosse gente che lo fa per vivere dovrebbe rimanere fino a quando non la cacciano con tanto di buonuscita.
Ma Leonardo e Maldini, che non ne hanno bisogno, darebbero un segnale fortissimo a piantare in asso questo volpone di Eliott che guarda solo ai milioni per il suo fondo.
Forse non è questo il luogo, ma vogliamo commentare le porcate che sta combinando con Telecom???


----------



## gabri65 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Non ci credo. C'è dell'altro. E' tutto molto illogico.

Paolo è forse il rappresentante più cristallino del prodotto del vivaio del Milan. Sa benissimo che è essenziale puntare anche sui giovani. E Leonardo ha sempre preso dei giovani, compreso l'ultimo Paquetà. Perciò non sta in piedi la storia. Si sarà reso conto semplicemente che la squadra ha bisogno di esperienza, come normale, come fatto anche del Milan che si risollevò dalla serie B e agganciò la CL in pochi anni (chi si ricorda Wilkins, Di Bartolomei, etc). Se fosse veramente così allora ciò implica un aut-aut di Gazidis per motivi di irrigidimento su di una linea assolutamente non modificabile, il che non lascia presagire niente di buono.

Quindi lo scontro sta da un'altra parte, a mio parere. Forse a livello puramente politico e di potere, e in tal caso Elliott o chi c'è dietro è il solo responsabile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Gennaio 2019)

Ci sarebbero le teste per qualcosa di grande, ma anche i presupposti per un disastro...dipende da come viene gestito il tutto...ma ad occhio mi sembra si stia prendendo la seconda strada. Ma questo è causa di Elliott, sono loro che comandano


----------



## Didaco (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Ma basta con sta storia di Ozil!!! 

Ma poi: qualcuno mi spiega che cosa sarebbe cambiato nelle strategie di mercato? Leonardo, fino a prova contraria, sta portando avanti la medesima filosofia di Gazidis sugli over 30. A parte Higuain abbiamo preso solo giovani!


----------



## Manue (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Su una cosa sono d'accordo, 
la valutazione di Piatek. 
Ma il mercato è questo, prendere o lasciare.

Ganzidis dovrebbe chiedersi, quanto varrà Piatek se a fine anno sarà il capocannoniere della Serie A ?
40 milioni oppure di più ?

Io però non sono convinto di questa diatriba su Piatek,
cioè Leonardo fa una trattativa e alla fine Ganzidis la ferma? Teoricamente se ti muovi è perché è arrivato l'ok dall'alto.


----------



## mabadi (18 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque 40mln non si può sentire. A sto punto Moncada trovasse un giocatore che costi 5mln e poi fra 6 mesi ne valga 50


----------



## davidelynch (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



All'asilo si vedono situazioni meno imbarazzanti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Ma Pagni come fa a sapere queste cose? Davvero, sono curioso...no polemico.


----------



## Miro (18 Gennaio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Fosse gente che lo fa per vivere dovrebbe rimanere fino a quando non la cacciano con tanto di buonuscita.
> Ma Leonardo e Maldini, che non ne hanno bisogno, darebbero un segnale fortissimo a piantare in asso questo volpone di Eliott che guarda solo ai milioni per il suo fondo.
> Forse non è questo il luogo, ma vogliamo commentare le porcate che sta combinando con Telecom???



Lasciando perdere le porcate con Telecom (non conosco la faccenda) mi sembra che tanti siano caduti dal pero e ancora non abbiano capito come ragionano. Era ampiamente prevedibile sin dall'inizio che Elliott impostasse una politica atta a aumentare il valore del marchio Milan, cioè farcire una rosa di giovani promesse e talenti, no ai over-30 con contrattone, possibile stadio di proprietà, aumento del fatturato...il tutto con un unico scopo: rivendere nel giro di qualche anno, perchè di interesse a rimanere come proprietari non ne hanno.


----------



## Ninni21 (18 Gennaio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ci credo. C'è dell'altro. E' tutto molto illogico.
> 
> Paolo è forse il rappresentante più cristallino del prodotto del vivaio del Milan. Sa benissimo che è essenziale puntare anche sui giovani. E Leonardo ha sempre preso dei giovani, compreso l'ultimo Paquetà. Perciò non sta in piedi la storia. Si sarà reso conto semplicemente che la squadra ha bisogno di esperienza, come normale, come fatto anche del Milan che si risollevò dalla serie B e agganciò la CL in pochi anni (chi si ricorda Wilkins, Di Bartolomei, etc). Se fosse veramente così allora ciò implica un aut-aut di Gazidis per motivi di irrigidimento su di una linea assolutamente non modificabile, il che non lascia presagire niente di buono.
> 
> Quindi lo scontro sta da un'altra parte, a mio parere. Forse a livello puramente politico e di potere, e in tal caso Elliott o chi c'è dietro è il solo responsabile.



Concordo, e non mi stupirei se fosse tutta una bufala... come "l'aggressione di Gattuso al giornalista". Chi ha visto il video, sa benissimo che non vi è stata alcun tipo di aggressione, ma al massimo un gesto - seppur non corretto - di difesa.

Inoltre, vorrei aggiungere che Elliot ha nel silenzio la sua unica modalità di comunicazione. Se, e ripeto se, sono volati degli stracci in camera da letto, solo i coniugi ne conosceranno i motivi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Secondo me remano tutti nella stessa direzione.
E la direzione è l'unica possibile


----------



## koti (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Vedremo, ma mi sembra una storia molto romanzata: come i presunti scontri Leonardo - Gattuso con quest'ultimo ad un passo dall'esonero, si diceva. Si è visto poi.


----------



## Pivellino (18 Gennaio 2019)

Mi pare che sia in atto una grande campagna di destabilizzazione e tutta questa guerra la vedono solo quelli che la vogliono vedere.


----------



## mabadi (18 Gennaio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me remano tutti nella stessa direzione.
> E la direzione è l'unica possibile



La serie b ?


----------



## Anguus (18 Gennaio 2019)

*Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile.*


C'è arrivato qualcuno eh..


----------



## Aron (18 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Su una cosa sono d'accordo,
> la valutazione di Piatek.
> Ma il mercato è questo, prendere o lasciare.
> 
> ...



Tevez docet


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Gennaio 2019)

Abbiamo il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A, ovvio che dobbiamo tagliarlo! Prendessero un attaccante esterno valido e lasciassero perdere ste vaccate tipo Ozil e piatek.


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Gennaio 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Lasciando perdere le porcate con Telecom (non conosco la faccenda) mi sembra che tanti siano caduti dal pero e ancora non abbiano capito come ragionano. Era ampiamente prevedibile sin dall'inizio che Elliott impostasse una politica atta a aumentare il valore del marchio Milan, cioè farcire una rosa di giovani promesse e talenti, no ai over-30 con contrattone, possibile stadio di proprietà, aumento del fatturato...il tutto con un unico scopo: rivendere nel giro di qualche anno, perchè di interesse a rimanere come proprietari non ne hanno.



tutte le grandi societa comprano solo under 30
tolto cristiano ronaldo sapete chi è il secondo acquisto over 30 piu caro?
bonucci
segue nainggolan
poi di nuovo bonucci al ritorno alla juve.

nei primi 250 acquisti piu costosi della storia del calcio questi sono gli unici over 30 in classifica, (tranne qualcuno volato in cina ma non fa testo)

tutti in italia. e comunque 4 su 250


----------



## EmmePi (18 Gennaio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me remano tutti nella stessa direzione.
> E la direzione è l'unica possibile



Speriamo non sia il fondo classifica......


----------



## Victorss (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Chissà chi le fa uscire queste notizie. Chissà come mai Montolivo non gioca nemmeno se siamo in 10. Chissà.


----------



## sacchino (18 Gennaio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Fosse gente che lo fa per vivere dovrebbe rimanere fino a quando non la cacciano con tanto di buonuscita.
> Ma Leonardo e Maldini, che non ne hanno bisogno, darebbero un segnale fortissimo a piantare in asso questo volpone di Eliott che guarda solo ai milioni per il suo fondo.
> Forse non è questo il luogo, ma vogliamo commentare le porcate che sta combinando con Telecom???



Se veramente Eliott guardasse ai milioni imbottirebbe il Milan di nomi altisonanti, secondo me sta accadendo una cosa normalissima la proprietà ha scelto dei dirigenti e la cosa più difficile è farli andare d'accordo. Io mi sento abbasanza tranquillo perchè la proprietà ha tutto l'interesse ad aumentare il valore del Milan e quando i dirigenti lavoreranno di squadra il resto lo si vedrà anche nei giocatori.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Pur non conoscendone i dettagli, lo scenario mi sembra abbastanza chiaro: la società è spaccata.
Che poi sia per Piatek, Ozil o pinco pallino cambia poco. 
Servono giocatori forti e i giocatori forti costano, a prescindere che siano giovani o già maturi... Fermo restando che uno zoccolo duro di gente "importante" e con esperienza serve sempre.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Gennaio 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> tutte le grandi societa comprano solo under 30
> tolto cristiano ronaldo sapete chi è il secondo acquisto over 30 piu caro?
> bonucci
> segue nainggolan
> ...



Bella considerazione


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bella considerazione



aggiungo anche che il 250esimo in lista è stato pagato 28 milioni di euro, quindi gli eventuali over 30 oltre quei 4 sono stati tutti valutati 28 milioni o meno.


----------



## leviatano (18 Gennaio 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> tutte le grandi societa comprano solo under 30
> tolto cristiano ronaldo sapete chi è il secondo acquisto over 30 piu caro?
> bonucci
> segue nainggolan
> ...



Ma da stampare a caratteri cubitali.
E soprattutto comprare all'estero.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (18 Gennaio 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> *Se veramente Eliott guardasse ai milioni imbottirebbe il Milan di nomi altisonanti,* secondo me sta accadendo una cosa normalissima la proprietà ha scelto dei dirigenti e la cosa più difficile è farli andare d'accordo. Io mi sento abbasanza tranquillo perchè la proprietà ha tutto l'interesse ad aumentare il valore del Milan e quando i dirigenti lavoreranno di squadra il resto lo si vedrà anche nei giocatori.


Ma in base a cosa?Questi vogliono(e devono) mettere a posto il più possibile i bilanci per agevolare al massimo la vendita del "prodotto" nel breve/medio termine. Dove il "prodotto" da vendere è l'AC Milan. Gestione che nulla c'entra con vittorie, ambizioni sportive,ecc.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.


Dunque il nostro futuro si prospetta pieno di acquisti di ragazzi provenienti da campionati minori sperando che:
- Si ambientino bene in un campionato di più alto livello rispetto a quello di provenienza;
- Resistano alla pressione di maglia e stadio importanti;
- Si rivelino adatti a giocare in Champions League, visto che l'obiettivo chiaro è di giocarla in maniera costante;

Dai, che forse un acquisto ogni 20/25 potrebbe avere queste caratteristiche.


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Devono essere ridefiniti i ruoli, nel caso in cui fossero state create sovrapposizioni deleterie, e infine rispettati. Ad ognuno il suo. 
Gazidis si deve occupare esclusivamente di fornire un budget e dare direttive 'di massima su come spenderlo', Moncada di fornire profili e Leonardo/Maldini di scegliere gli uomini adatti a costruire il progetto, possibilmente evitando altri errori clamorosamente preventivabili come quello di Higuain. 
1) mai più scarti dalla Juve
2) mai più over 30 strapagati, l'esperienza internazionale ce l'hanno anche i 25/27enni capitani di squadre di medio/alto livello.
3) mai più giocatori che han dato ampiamente prova, in carriere, di non essere propriamente irreprensibili professionalmente parlando (pance da birra, post-vacanze e/o bizzosi ogni due per tre con allenatori e società).


----------



## Zenos (18 Gennaio 2019)

Io però una cosa vorrei capire...chi dice a Pagni dei malumori tra i dirigenti?gazidis non credo,dunque parla con Leonardo?Paolo?la vedo come il preambolo all'uscita di scena dei due.



enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Devono essere ridefiniti i ruoli, nel caso in cui fossero state create sovrapposizioni deleterie, e infine rispettati. Ad ognuno il suo.
> Gazidis si deve occupare esclusivamente di fornire un budget e dare direttive 'di massima su come spenderlo', Moncada di fornire profili e Leonardo/Maldini di scegliere gli uomini adatti a costruire il progetto, possibilmente evitando altri errori clamorosamente preventivabili come quello di Higuain.
> 1) mai più scarti dalla Juve
> 2) mai più over 30 strapagati, l'esperienza internazionale ce l'hanno anche i 25/27enni capitani di squadre di medio/alto livello.
> 3) mai più giocatori che han dato ampiamente prova, in carriere, di non essere propriamente irreprensibili professionalmente parlando (pance da birra, post-vacanze e/o bizzosi ogni due per tre con allenatori e società).



Gazidis ragiona all inglese,lui vuol avere il controllo totale per cui la vedo davvero difficile.


----------



## CarpeDiem (18 Gennaio 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> tutte le grandi societa comprano solo under 30
> tolto cristiano ronaldo sapete chi è il secondo acquisto over 30 piu caro?
> bonucci
> segue nainggolan
> ...



Da questo possiamo dedurre che Gazidis magari qualcosa ne capisce


----------



## Igniorante (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Agghiacciante la parte del "comprare a poco per vendere a tanto".
Il Sassuolo a strisce rossonere. 
Poi non ho capito il divieto a pagare 40 mln un giocatore costato pochissimo appena 6 mesi fa... Se li vale è giusto pagarli... A prescindere da Piatek.


----------



## Manue (18 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Da questo possiamo dedurre che Gazidis magari qualcosa ne capisce



Siamo in una situazione completamente diversa, 
noi non possiamo permetterci di guardare in prospettiva, 
la nostra prospettiva è tra 5 mesi, dove se non arriviamo in CL, 
vedremo la nostra rosa smantellata per far cassa...


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Gennaio 2019)

Ma quando fanno fuori Leonardo?


----------



## Zlatan87 (18 Gennaio 2019)

no dai ragazzi ma qui c'è qualcuno ancora convinto a favore della gestione Elliot?! la situazione è chiara come il gol di Muntari dai...
Gli Acquisti under 25 mi vanno bene ma costano... qui stiamo elemosinando prestiti in Belgio...
non si è convinti di Piatek perchè costa troppo... (anche se a bilancio Piatek per Higuain conviene) chi dovremmo prendere secondo il fenomeno dal sud africa?!
Non sono bastate le figuracce, il silenzio assordante, le balle raccontate, la sottomissione all'uefa e al ffp?
Se il Gazosa arrivava prima manco Paquetà arrivava... 
A Elliot interessano i conti e il proprio investimento, la parte sportiva è secondaria... se non arriviamo quarti si smantella la squadra e il break even è un attimo... arriverà l'anno buono con giovani promesse per rivendere il club...

Mi raccomando eh... voi continuate a sognare i Savic, i Rashford, ecc...


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Chissà chi le fa uscire queste notizie. Chissà come mai Montolivo non gioca nemmeno se siamo in 10. Chissà.



Hai capito tutto, amico rossonero.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Non sono sorpreso.

Elliott non se ne frega della parte sportiva. Elliott é questo. Devono saldare i conti del Milan, sperando di guadagnare tramite plusvalenze per poi vendere quello che é rimasto del Milan.

Investire in modo pesante per vincere titoli conta zero per un azienda che é interessata solamente al guadagno. Se avete domande leggete un po come sono messi Thyssen Krupp e altre aziende dove entra Elliott.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Devono essere ridefiniti i ruoli, nel caso in cui fossero state create sovrapposizioni deleterie, e infine rispettati. Ad ognuno il suo.
> *Gazidis si deve occupare esclusivamente di fornire un budget e dare direttive 'di massima su come spenderlo'*, Moncada di fornire profili e Leonardo/Maldini di scegliere gli uomini adatti a costruire il progetto, possibilmente evitando altri errori clamorosamente preventivabili come quello di Higuain.
> 1) mai più scarti dalla Juve
> 2) mai più over 30 strapagati, l'esperienza internazionale ce l'hanno anche i 25/27enni capitani di squadre di medio/alto livello.
> 3) mai più giocatori che han dato ampiamente prova, in carriere, di non essere propriamente irreprensibili professionalmente parlando (pance da birra, post-vacanze e/o bizzosi ogni due per tre con allenatori e società).



Attenzione che Gazidis è l'Ad quindi non è un ruolo così marginale..lui deve decidere la linea del club per ottenere gli obbiettivi richiesti dalla proprietà

Sono gli altri che per ruolo devono adeguarsi a quello che lui chiede, non il contrario


----------



## Djici (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.



Capisco la voglia di investire solo suo giovani ma i risultati si ottengono con almeno un paio di giocatori di esperienza. Giocatori che hanno già giocato partite importanti. 
Non sto parlando di ozil che non mi piace molto ma non si può bloccare tutti solo perché troppo vecchi secondo Gazidis. 
I nostri non hanno mai giocato una partita di CL. 
M vi rendete conto?


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Gazidis è l'Ad quindi non è un ruolo così marginale..lui deve decidere la linea del club per ottenere gli obbiettivi richiesti dalla proprietà
> 
> Sono gli altri che per ruolo devono adeguarsi a quello che lui chiede, non il contrario



Indubbiamente, ma non credo sia un fine intenditore di calcio, per usare un eufemismo. Se esiste un ds e un responsabile dello sviluppo tecnico, ci si deve poter affidare a loro. Altrimenti si finisce come 10/15 anni fa con Galliani che, pur non capendo una sega di calcio, ha iniziato a fare di testa sua, facendo fuori Braida, Leonardo e circondandosi di soli lecchini (o Maiorini, che dir si voglia) col solo risultato di depauperare un patrimonio tecnico ed economico da far impallidire chiunque. 

Ad ognuno il proprio compito, sulla base delle competenze. Gazidis sta in alto, a lui trovare sponsor e uomini, a lui il compito di definire le linee guida (anche sul calciomercato, certo), a lui l'ultima firma. Ma i singoli calciatori non dovrebbe essere lui a sceglierli, assolutamente no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente, ma non credo sia un fine intenditore di calcio, per usare un eufemismo. Se esiste un ds e un responsabile dello sviluppo tecnico, ci si deve poter affidare a loro. Altrimenti si finisce come 10/15 anni fa con Galliani che, pur non capendo una sega di calcio, ha iniziato a fare di testa sua, facendo fuori Braida, Leonardo e circondandosi di soli lecchini (o Maiorini, che dir si voglia) col solo risultato di depauperare un patrimonio tecnico ed economico da far impallidire chiunque.
> 
> Ad ognuno il proprio compito, sulla base delle competenze. Gazidis sta in alto, a lui trovare sponsor e uomini, a lui il compito di definire le linee guida (anche sul calciomercato, certo), a lui l'ultima firma. Ma i singoli calciatori non dovrebbe essere lui a sceglierli, assolutamente no.



Lui non sceglierà mai i giocatori..figuriamoci..ma darà dei paletti ben definiti, questo si

Spesa massima per singolo cartellino
Età massima
Monte ingaggi massimo annuale

Leo e Paolo avranno voglia di muoversi dentro tali linee? O ancora, riterranno compatibili gli obbiettivi richiesti con le linee dettate?


----------



## overlord (18 Gennaio 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> tutte le grandi societa comprano solo under 30
> tolto cristiano ronaldo sapete chi è il secondo acquisto over 30 piu caro?
> bonucci
> segue nainggolan
> ...



Io non ci vedo nulla di strano ...anzi mi sembra logica la cosa.
il problema secondo me è uno e molto semplice: noi arriviamo dagli anni di Galliani dove lo scouting era nullo (NULLO!) e le trattative erano fatte con amici degli amici e/o parametri zero indecenti. basta vedere le ultime 7/8 campagne di Galliani e c'è solo da vomitare. Il meglio dello scouting è stato Niang  e ho detto tutto.

comprare giovani non deve necessariamente essere visto come dover fare solo scommesse. se uno sa vedere lungo compra campioni in fase di esplosione.

i primi 2 esempi che mi vengono in mente
Modric va al Tottenham a 23 anni x 20 milioni (ok oggi sarebbero 40) dal Zagabria
Lewandoski va al Borussia a 23 anni x 4 milioni dal Lech Poznań (non so nemmeno come si pronuncia)

Ok dopo sono andati al Real e al B Monaco ma noi adesso siamo in fase di ricostruzione (e purtroppo più nella dimensione del borussia che del real) e ci sta che qualche fuoriclasse passi e lo si venda per plusvalenza finalizzata alla crescita.
Il punto è questo se rivendi per crescere penso che nessuno si lamenti tranne i soliti per partito preso.


----------



## Goro (18 Gennaio 2019)

Capisco la voglia di Leo e Paolo come capisco Gazidis che vuole farla finita di essere visti solo come vacche da mungere  dispiace che come gli anni scorsi non c'è mai unità d'intenti globale per un motivo o per un altro, che sia qualcosa di voluto oppure no resta uno scandalo a certi livelli


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Gennaio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> *Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile.*
> 
> 
> C'è arrivato qualcuno eh..



Io sono d'accordo con Gazidis, anche per me è inconcepibile chiudere con 40 mln per un giocatore pagato 4 mln 6 mesi fa, Pedro di 21 anni capocanionero del Fluminense che non ha nulla di invidiare a Piatek si potrebbe prendere per la quarta parte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Gazidis, anche per me è inconcepibile chiudere con 40 mln per un giocatore pagato 4 mln 6 mesi fa, Pedro di 21 anni capocanionero del Fluminense che non ha nulla di invidiare a Piatek si potrebbe prendere per la quarta parte.



Diciamo che Piatek ha mostrato almeno di poter essere decisivo in A...se devi sostituire Higuain un minimo di sicurezza devi darla..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Luca Pagni, gli scontri interni alla dirigenza del Milan erano preventivavibili e potrebbero portare a clamorosi divorzi prematuri. Scaroni, Maldini e Leonardo hanno messo una chiara impronta in società nel corso dei primi mesi, ma l'ingresso di Gazidis e del suo fido Moncada hanno cambiato le carte in tavola.
> Chi comanda è Gazidis, è lui che rappresenta in pieno la volontà della proprietà. E Gazidis non ha alcuna intenzione di spendere grosse cifre o o di puntare su giocatori over 30. Da qui lo scontro con Maldini, che invece ritiene fondamentale la presenza di un nucleo di giocatori di esperienza già fatti e finiti, come ad esempio Ozil.
> La proprietà vuole puntare su ragazzi giovani, per abbassare il monte ingaggi insostenibile e per avere in mano per il futuro importanti plusvalenze.
> Per quanto riguarda Piatek il profilo è gradito, guadagna poco ed è giovane ma è il costo del giocatore a non convincere Gazidis. Comprare a 40 un giocatore pagato 4 appena qualche mese fa per lui è inconcepibile. Non vuole fare passare Preziosi come un genio, perché questa politica del comprare a poco e rivendere a tanto è quella che invece il Milan ha intenzione di attuare da qui in avanti.
> Ci sono poi anche frizioni tra Leonardo e Moncada, chi è il responsabile della parte tecnica? Entrambi, e dovranno imparare a convinvere. Moncada è uno scout di primissimo piano, e Leonardo ha importanti agganci in Sud America. Dovranno imparare a collaborare.


Gazidis vuole fare player trading spendendo quanto per i cartellini di grazia? Il problema è che Piatek è costato 4 milioni e ora viene rivenduto a 40? E sticaxxi? Il Genoa fa le scommesse, se Gazidis vuole fare come il Genoa allora qualquadra non cosa. Cioè Gazidis vuole attuare nel Milan la politica del Genoa? Visto chesi è ampiamente capito che Gazidis segue la volontà di Elliott, sarà il caso che Elliott sloggi. Non accetto per il Milan una politica del genere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con Gazidis, anche per me è inconcepibile chiudere con 40 mln per un giocatore pagato 4 mln 6 mesi fa, Pedro di 21 anni capocanionero del Fluminense che non ha nulla di invidiare a Piatek si potrebbe prendere per la quarta parte.


Non ci sono molte alternative, almeno Piatek ha dimostrato qualcosa. Non puoi acquistare come centravanti titolare del Milan una scommessa, impossibile tollerare una politica del genere.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Piatek ha mostrato almeno di poter essere decisivo in A...se devi sostituire Higuain un minimo di sicurezza devi darla..



Anche uno come Kalinic con più esperienza di Piatek aveva fatto bene in serie A con la Fiorentina... la realtà è che nel nostro contesto "sicurezza" nenmeno con uno come Higuain.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono molte alternative, almeno Piatek ha dimostrato qualcosa. Non puoi acquistare come centravanti titolare del Milan una scommessa, impossibile tollerare una politica del genere.



Dopo aver regalato quelli 18 mln in Higuain prendere Piatek con 40 mln sarebbe la scommessa più rischiosa possibile...

Per me o prendiamo qualcuno in prestito con diritto (Batshuayi o Kramaric) o fiducia assoluta in Cutrone quindi diretto su un low cost (Pedro o Benedetto)


----------



## overlord (18 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono molte alternative, almeno Piatek ha dimostrato qualcosa. Non puoi acquistare come centravanti titolare del Milan una scommessa, impossibile tollerare una politica del genere.



Dai! Piatek è la classica scommessa...


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Gennaio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Dai! Piatek è la classica scommessa...



Scommessa di 40 mln... a questo punto e dopo i vari Kalinic, André Silva e pure Higuain io non scommetterei in quel ruolo più di 15/20 mln e tendrei come priorità assoluta il ruolo di esterno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche uno come Kalinic con più esperienza di Piatek aveva fatto bene in serie A con la Fiorentina... la realtà è che nel nostro contesto "sicurezza" nenmeno con uno come Higuain.



Eh vabbé che cavolo non ci andrà mica sempre male!


----------



## overlord (18 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Scommessa di 40 mln... a questo punto e dopo i vari Kalinic, André Silva e pure Higuain io non scommetterei in quel ruolo più di 15/20 mln e tendrei come priorità assoluta il ruolo di esterno.



Potrebbe anche funzionare. Un'ala sinistra di spessore e una scommessa a riserva di Patrick. Però l'ala sinistra deve essere importante


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Gennaio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Potrebbe anche funzionare. Un'ala sinistra di spessore e una scommessa a riserva di Patrick. Però l'ala sinistra deve essere importante



Tecnica e anche finanziariamente sarebbe la cosa più logica, invece di strapagare l'ennesimo finalizzatore e doppione di Cutrone con 40 mln E mille volte meglio prendere un Lozano o Depay o Malcom che sarebbe titolare assoluto al posto di Calhanoglu.


----------



## numero 3 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Chissà chi le fa uscire queste notizie. Chissà come mai Montolivo non gioca nemmeno se siamo in 10. Chissà.


Ma basta


----------



## bmb (18 Gennaio 2019)

Troppi galli nel pollaio.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Gennaio 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> tutte le grandi societa comprano solo under 30
> tolto cristiano ronaldo sapete chi è il secondo acquisto over 30 piu caro?
> bonucci
> segue nainggolan
> ...





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bella considerazione





carlocarlo ha scritto:


> aggiungo anche che il 250esimo in lista è stato pagato 28 milioni di euro, quindi gli eventuali over 30 oltre quei 4 sono stati tutti valutati 28 milioni o meno.



Lo scrivo da settordici mesi! Santo cielo, è ovvio e giusto.

E' come andare a prendere una macchina usata a prezzo di listino a nuovo, dai. E' logica!


----------



## addox (18 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Gazidis è l'Ad quindi non è un ruolo così marginale..lui deve decidere la linea del club per ottenere gli obbiettivi richiesti dalla proprietà
> 
> Sono gli altri che per ruolo devono adeguarsi a quello che lui chiede, non il contrario



.


----------



## Maximo (18 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche uno come Kalinic con più esperienza di Piatek aveva fatto bene in serie A con la Fiorentina... la realtà è che nel nostro contesto "sicurezza" nenmeno con uno come Higuain.



Credo che Kalinic i gol che ha segnato in 18 partite Piatek non li abbia mai segnati in un campionato intero


----------



## __king george__ (18 Gennaio 2019)

è stato uno scontro all ultimo sangue si narra…

Leo: "sei un pelato di m...Gazidis"
Ivan "meglio pelato che con quel taglio da fighettino che hai te"
Scaroni "grazie Silvio...Silvio sei sempre il più grande"
Leo e Ivan "ma che *** c'entra quello?"
Scaroni "niente ma va sempre ricordato l'Altissimo"


ah dimenticavo che c'era anche Maldini nella rissa


Paolo: "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz"

Battute sciocche a parte credo inizi ad esserci un po' troppo affollamento la dentro...considerando anche l'arrivo di Moncada


----------

